# Gunsmith in NW Ga



## Beaudeane (May 11, 2015)

I'm wondering how long is too long to wait. I took 2 rifles to a local gunsmith in January 2014. He had one done in bout 5-6 months & I thought that was a long time. He was highly recommended by several local gun shops & individuals I know that have had gun work done. I give him a call every 3-4 months & seems always that he's about to start on mine but hasn't yet that I know of. Should I go get the gun & just try a different gunsmith or keep waiting? He did a great job on the one he finished its just that it's knocking on a year & a half now & I don't have it back yet. All it needs is a spring on the bolt but will have to be made from scratch I think cause he says he can't find one from anywhere. He has the broken spring with the gun. Also last 2 times I called him said he would get started making it soon. It's a .243 sako coltsman that was inherited from my late uncle. I'm not naming names but would like some input from u guys cause I think he's had it long enough if he's gonna be able to fix it. Gonna call him again this week & see what he says this time


----------



## smokey30725 (May 12, 2015)

Sounds to me like you've gone above and beyond with patience. Even if a part has to be fabricated, that seems like beyond a reasonable wait time. My gunsmith in Wallaceville has never made me wait more than a couple of weeks, tops, regardless of the repair. If it's too much for him to handle, he lets me know from the offset to avoid a long wait. Sounds like you have been more than fair to him. If there is another reputable smith close by, I would give him a try.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 12, 2015)

Not sure if your using elite guns or not but that's who I have used in the past in Lafayette he has deff been slow on everything I have had done however it has been done right. Buddy of mine had a custom gun took a good while also. Fantastic person but he is a one man show and busy been there many times..


----------



## Scott Yancey (Sep 10, 2015)

*Hydro Dipping shotguns*

Does anyone know who does Hydro Dipping in the Athens and Augusta area? And who does the best work?
Thank you in advance!
Scott


----------

